# Clinton



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)




----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Lol, funny stuff I tell ya.....how does a guy go from being a stud Olympian to a .......woman? Only in America .....I hope


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Never know-probably not the first time making thar mistake for alick Qilly. Maybe he just rolls with it.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

LOL.. the only thing uglier that Bruce Jenner is the buck tooth ugly @kid of Slick Willy's and lie'n Hilary .. I bet she could eat a ear of corn though a picket fence.....I'am sure they had to try a pork corp around her neck just to get the dog to play with her when she was a kid... Beside as funny as that is it's the truth.. Billy wouldn't care as long as it walks on 2 legs and has a heart beat .. he will do them


----------

